# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Disturbing Reaccuring Worm Dream preventing me from wanting to sleep

## Sammoyke

Okay so here it goes. For a little over three months maybe longer now really I keep having a basically reoccuring dream that I am pulling out these earthworm type things out of my body. I feel no pain but I do "feel" the sliding fleshy pull as they come out. They always leave this huge hole in my body where ever I pull them out. Generally they are in my legs and stomach. It starts I feel the head or maybe its the tail i cant tell wiggling about i grab it and pull sometimes they are short but sometimes they are really long and I can pull one out for what seems like minutes. I am never in the same place when this happens and even though I am always in panic and fear I cant seem to cry in my dream and if people are around me they see this horrible worms im pulling out of me but they just act like nothing is wrong like these worms are normal. This dream is very "real " in the sense I NEVER know i am dreaming so the panic is really intense. I would feel even the slightetst bit better if someone else has a dream similar to this so yea T___T any feedback would help me sleep better LITTERALLY! Edit to say that alot of my dreams I am able to tell i am in a dream and can enjoy my dreams a great deal. This dream however has been seemingly invading my usual good dreams, the dream always starts off as something rather normal and enjoyable, but somehow leads to these worms

----------


## Rozmer

I have an idea, if you learn lucid dreaming or know how to do it, when you are In the worm dream ask the worms what they represent. If they tell you say okay I know that now so stop showing up. Or something like that. I'm sure others will post better ideas quickly

( everything in a dream is a symbol of something about you)

----------


## paigeyemps

Ditto. Try asking a DC or the worms themselves why they are there and why it is happening. You mentioned you get lucid quite a lot. You should use that to your advantage  :smiley:  The sooner you get to finding out the answers, the more you can enjoy your future dreams without worry.

Also, I've had dreams like this for about 2 weeks constantly. Luckily, they vanished though, I wasn't able to do anything about it while it was happening, so I'm not sure what that was really about.

Good luck!


_Moved to Nightmares and Recurring Dreams_

----------


## spidersense

Worms, spiders, and other creepy crawlies usually represent some kind of etheric attachtments to your spirit via your family, past lives, the people you live around. Either you have 3 months worth of worms or you or not hitting the source of where they are coming from. Try thinking about who you have had sex with, it could be them or you. If you havent had sex it should be a lot easier to figure out where they come from. If it makes you feel any better I have had dreams where I pull this huge fleshy slimy worm implant from behind the top of my pallette and another where I was dismantling a whole bunch of weird bead worms thigns in my room one by one with the help of family. Legs represent where you are or going, and movement. Try just seeing where they originate from sounds really gross lol. it could very possibly be you have a lot of stuff youre dealing with mentally and you're just gonna have to tough it out

----------


## EbbTide000

Dear Spidersence

I like your first two dream journal entris and what you said in your post, above.

Welcome to Dreamviews.




> Worms, spiders, and other creepy crawlies usually represent some kind of etheric attachtments to your spirit via your family, past lives, the people you live around. Either you have 3 months worth of worms or you or not hitting the source of where they are coming from. Try thinking about who you have had sex with, it could be them or you. If you havent had sex it should be a lot easier to figure out where they come from. If it makes you feel any better I have had dreams where I pull this huge fleshy slimy worm implant from behind the top of my pallette and another where I was dismantling a whole bunch of weird bead worms thigns in my room one by one with the help of family. Legs represent where you are or going, and movement. Try just seeing where they originate from sounds really gross lol. it could very possibly be you have a lot of stuff youre dealing with mentally and you're just gonna have to tough it out

----------


## EbbTide000

This is magnificent and it is my gift to you Spidersence

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm2h...e_gdata_player

Thank you Sammoyke for opening this thread.

----------


## EbbTide000

Dear Sammoyke

This one's for you;

 OMG OMG OMG

Depression, death, nightmares and the dark. Seagulls don't fly in the Dark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDbT...e_gdata_player 





> Okay so here it goes. For a little over three months maybe longer now really I keep having a basically reoccuring dream that I am pulling out these earthworm type things out of my body. I feel no pain but I do "feel" the sliding fleshy pull as they come out. They always leave this huge hole in my body where ever I pull them out. Generally they are in my legs and stomach. It starts I feel the head or maybe its the tail i cant tell wiggling about i grab it and pull sometimes they are short but sometimes they are really long and I can pull one out for what seems like minutes. I am never in the same place when this happens and even though I am always in panic and fear I cant seem to cry in my dream and if people are around me they see this horrible worms im pulling out of me but they just act like nothing is wrong like these worms are normal. This dream is very "real " in the sense I NEVER know i am dreaming so the panic is really intense. I would feel even the slightetst bit better if someone else has a dream similar to this so yea T___T any feedback would help me sleep better LITTERALLY! Edit to say that alot of my dreams I am able to tell i am in a dream and can enjoy my dreams a great deal. This dream however has been seemingly invading my usual good dreams, the dream always starts off as something rather normal and enjoyable, but somehow leads to these worms

----------

